
Show HN: Fast Self-Resizing Bloom Filter Alternative - runFun
https://github.com/AMDComputeLibraries/morton_filter
======
runFun
Fast Bloom Filter Alternative that Supports Deletions and Self-Resizing. It is
fast when the filter is bigger than last level cache and uses less memory than
a Bloom filter for target false positive rates under about 1% to 3%. It is
based on the cuckoo filter, but lookups, insertions, and deletions are,
respectively, up to 2.5x, 15x, and 1.3x faster.

The posted code is the implementation for our paper from the 2018 VLDB
Conference.

